# Wart removal...



## ginnie5

after reading this post http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=242840
I decided to order this and try it on a wart I've had on my finger for several years now. I'm happy to report that the wart is almost completely gone! It hasn't fallen off like she said her mole did but it has slowly gone down. It has taken longer than the web site said but it was a bigger one and had been there awhile. I think that a day or two longer and it will be completely gone. next I have a few moles that are in inconvenient places (like under the edge of my bra) that I'm going to try it on.


----------



## Dquixote1217

Excerpted from my book "Collected Remedies" and my website section on home remedies (http://www.tbyil.com/remedies.htm)
*
WARTS*

There are five types of warts:

1) The common wart has an elevated, rough, dry surface, and may occur anywhere on the body;

2) Flat warts are usually flat, multiple lesions that can occur anywhere: faces, arms, backs of hands and legs are the most common areas. This type is especially common in women who shave their legs and also in bare areas of men;

3) Plantar warts are found on the soles of the feet;

4) Genital warts are found around the genital areas of men and women and around the anus. They can be large and fleshy or look like regular warts;

5) Warts can also be found on the lips and in the mouth. These appear as small, moist, whitish bumps. This type is not common.


Apply vitamin E oil to the surrounding skin, then crush a clove of raw garlic, place it on the wart, and cover it with an adhesive bandage. The raw garlic causes a blister to form, and the wart generally falls off within a week. Apply vitamin E oil to the area to help it heal. 

Chop one raw onion in a dish, cover with salt and leave overnight. Apply the resulting juice to the warts twice a day, until warts disappear. 

Cut fresh pineapple into thin slices. Apply to warts several times a day until they are gone. 

Apply the milky juice exuding from the stems of figs and leaves. 

Gently rub the wart with your finger for 15 seconds at the same time each day. Rubbing the wart stimulates blood flow to the area and prompts your immune system to fight the wart virus. Doing this at the same time every day trains your immune system to kick in on its own. 

Apple cider vinegar. The best treatment for warts is prevention, and warts are usually a sign of potassium deficiency. Apple cider vinegar is high in potassium. 

Aloe Soak a small piece of cotton in aloe gel and tape over the wart. Add more gel every three hours with an eye dropper. Change cotton daily. The wart should begin to dry up in a few days and in a few weeks may disappear. 

Apple cider vinegar (ACV) Soak your wart in warm water for twenty minutes; dry thoroughly; apply full strength apple cider vinegar with a cotton ball and leave on for ten minutes; wash off with tepid water; dry. 

Another way to use ACV is to keep a plastic container with a lid in the bathroom with enough ACV to cover your foot. After each shower (or daily, if you can), dip your foot with the plantar wart in the container. Place a towel on the floor to dry your foot off after the vinegar bath. Don't rinse the vinegar off. Our reader said the pain from the wart disappeared after one bath, and, over a period of several weeks the warts got smaller, turned dark, and disappeared. As a side benefit she said the skin on her feet turned pink and smooth, like a baby's. She had tried everything over a period of 15 years, including surgery, nitrogen, creams and ultrasound, but no luck. For her this remedy worked wonders. Courtesy Rebecca Leighton Katers. 

Ashes - Apply wood ashes to the wart. 

Aspirin - Dissolve a regular aspirin with a small drop of water and apply to the wart; cover with a Band-Aid; repeat twice daily. If this method irritates the skin around the wart, apply some Vaseline around the area with a Q-tip. 

Baking soda - Rub the wart three times daily with a solution of baking soda and water. 

Banana - Take a ripe banana peel and cut a piece and apply the pulp side to the affected area and tape securely. Leave the peel on except when bathing, changing daily. This remedy may take several months, but has been effective in getting rid of stubborn plantar warts. Other sources suggest using an unripe banana, as certain healing compounds are more concentrated in the peels before they ripen. 

Cashews - Rub a cashew on the wart several times a day. Another remedy is to chew the cashew and take a small amount of the mixture and place it on the wart. One reader stated that he had used this remedy to get rid of a wart he had had for 25 years. It took 2-3 weeks for the wart to disappear. 

Castor oil - Apply castor oil to the wart and rub twenty times or so with your finger. Do this at night and in the morning. The wart should disappear in three to four weeks. 

Another castor oil remedy is to apply a half drop of oil to the wart twice daily and cover the wart with some form of first aid tape or bandage. Keep the bandage on 24 hours a day for three weeks, removing only to put on a new one. 

Another variation is to touch the wart with a toothpick soaked in castor oil. (See vitamin A remedy below.) 

Chalk - Rub the wart daily with a piece of white chalk. 

Dandelion - Break open the stem of a dandelion and rub the milky sap on the warts in a circular motion. Do this two or three times a day until the wart disappears. This was the favorite remedy of Will Greer, Grandpa Walton on the TV show "The Waltons." 

Glue - - Apply Elmer's glue to the affected area. Leave on as long as it stays; scrape off and reapply. 

Garlic Dice some garlic and rub on the wart. 

Grapefruit seed extract - This extract is a powerful all-around antimicrobial product and is an excellent disinfectant. Apply a drop directly to the wart and cover with a Band-Aid; repeat twice daily. The wart will turn white and fall off in about a week. 

Hydrogen peroxide - Dab 35% (food grade) hydrogen peroxide on the warts with a cotton ball or Q-tip. Hydrogen peroxide can burn your skin, so be very careful when applying it. 

Iodine - Apply iodine daily. 

Lemon juice Apply lemon juice to the wart and rub in gently. Repeat two or three times daily. 

Liver, desiccated - Take three tablets three times daily. This supplement is rich in B-vitamins and sulfur. 

Milkweed - Apply milkweed juice to the wart. 

Onion - Cut an onion in half, scoop out the middle and put in about 1/2 teaspoon of salt. After several hours the salt will draw the onion's juices which can be applied to the wart several times a day. 

Oregano, oil - Place one drop of oil of oregano on the wart nightly. The wart should disappear in a few days. 

Papaya - Lightly apply the milky latex juice from a green papaya to the wart; repeat several times a day. Within a week or less the wart should be gone. 

Pineapple - Rub a slice of fresh pineapple on the wart. Keep applying frequently, as needed. 

Potato - Rub the wart with raw potato peelings. 

Radishes - Rub the wart daily with a radish. 

Salicylic acid (15%) - Salicylic acid is a more aggressive treatment method and should be used with care as products containing salicylic acid can burn your skin. Products with this ingredient work by destroying wart tissue. Check with your doctor or pharmacist for suggested products, and be sure to read the label and follow the directions carefully. To use these products, apply them only to the wart, not on the surrounding skin; allow to dry thoroughly. Do this twice daily and soak and rub the dead wart tissue away before reapplying. If you get pain or irritation, stop for a few days, then start again. For small flat warts, apply the salicylic acid with a toothpick or other small applicator, and follow the above directions. The British Medical Journal surveyed 50 trials and reported that this remedy cured nongenital warts in 75% of the cases as opposed to 48% using a placebo. 

Salicylic acid plaster - This remedy is good for warts on the soles of your feet or the palms of your hands. This product destroys wart tissue, and, as the remedy mentioned above, must be used carefully. 

Tape - Cover the wart with any kind of medical or first aid tape or a bandaid and leave on around the clock for three weeks, removing only to change the tape. This may cure the wart. 

* A recent study (2002) done at the Madigan Army Medical Center in Tacoma, WA found that placing a piece of duct tape the exact size of the wart over it was successful in removing the wart 85% of the time and was better than the standard method of freezing the wart (60% successful). So give it a try: place the tape on the wart for six days, then remove it; soak the wart in water; gently scrape the wart with an emery board or pumice stone; leave the tape off for a night; repeat for up to a month.

Tea - A tea made from purple coneflower (echinacea), burdock root or red clover may build up your immunity to warts. 

Thuja - Apply a drop of thuja tincture (an herbal remedy) directly on the wart from a dropper. 

Vitamins: 

Vitamin E - Put the contents of one 100 I.U. of natural vitamin E capsule on a Band-Aid&#65533; and cover the wart. Warts will soon disappear. 

Vitamin A - (palmitate) in doses of 25,000 I.U., taken daily for a week to six months, had very good results in several tests. 

Vitamin A - Another remedy: crush a vitamin A capsule and mix it with just enough water to make a paste; apply directly to the wart; in the afternoon apply a drop of castor oil; in the evening apply a drop of lemon juice. 

Walnuts, black - Take some green (not fully ripe) black walnuts and make a few incisions in the outer shell; rub the juice on the warts. There may be a slight stinging sensation or the area may turn brown, but this is only temporary. Very effective. 

Washing soda - Dissolve as much soda as the water will take up and wash the affected area for a minute or two; allow to dry without being wiped. Doing this for several days will destroy most warts.


----------



## ginnie5

thanks! some of those I've tried with no luck and some of them I've never heard of. I'm saving it for future reference though right now my wart is basically gone!


----------



## designer

Tea tree oil. It kills the virus that causes the wart. I tried it on one that had come up on my face. It took about a week and a half of appling each day for it to go away.


----------



## ginnie5

designer said:


> Tea tree oil. It kills the virus that causes the wart. I tried it on one that had come up on my face. It took about a week and a half of appling each day for it to go away.


I did tea tree oil for months with no luck.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Purple Duct tape. Seriously.


----------



## MELOC

how about calandine...wartwort?


----------



## CrawfishPie

My dear sweet old daddy could rub warts and in about a 6-week span of time, they'd fall off! As a small child I can remember mamma's from all around our community bringing their youngin's by our house with hands, elbows and knee's full of those little seed warts. Daddy would sit the youngin' down and give 'em all a good firm rubbing and tell them to go home and forget about them, and generally within 6 weeks or less we'd get reports back that most if not all had just sluffed off. (TRUTH). Once a really nice looking neighbor lady with a wart on the inside of her thigh came by for daddy to rub...mamma wouldn't let him within three feet of her!  I never understood how any of what he did worked...any ideas out there? or anyone else know of someone who can and has rubbed warts to make them drop off?


----------



## ejagno

CrawfishPie said:


> My dear sweet old daddy could rub warts and in about a 6-week span of time, they'd fall off! As a small child I can remember mamma's from all around our community bringing their youngin's by our house with hands, elbows and knee's full of those little seed warts. Daddy would sit the youngin' down and give 'em all a good firm rubbing and tell them to go home and forget about them, and generally within 6 weeks or less we'd get reports back that most if not all had just sluffed off. (TRUTH). Once a really nice looking neighbor lady with a wart on the inside of her thigh came by for daddy to rub...mamma wouldn't let him within three feet of her!  I never understood how any of what he did worked...any ideas out there? or anyone else know of someone who can and has rubbed warts to make them drop off?


My grandmother was a "healer" much like what you describe of your Dad. People would come for miles to have her "treat" them for various ailments. I remember having her treat me when I was very young and I thought all she was doing was rubbing in a circular motion as well. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Mrs_stuart

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Purple Duct tape. Seriously.


My Ped recommended the duct tape method for my dd, so far it is working...it does take a while and he said that most people stop to soon, so keep doing it for a while even after you "think it is gone". 

Belinda


----------



## Ardie/WI

I have been both massaging and putting tea tree oil on a couple of warts for about 9 days now and they are drying up. Every night I saturate a band-aid with the oil and put it on. I take it off during the day because of the smell and the bandage gets wet.

I've used an emery board on them once or twice. 

They're going away!:banana02: And, I see that I'm getting another one on my other hand.


----------



## Spinner

CrawfishPie said:


> I never understood how any of what he did worked...any ideas out there? or anyone else know of someone who can and has rubbed warts to make them drop off?


It might have been the subconscious mind that made the warts fall off. I've heard stories about selling warts. I once bought one for a penny from someone. A few weeks later their wart was gone. They come and ask me if I had a wart now. :stars:

My grandson had a lot of warts on his hand. I told him that if he goes out on a dirt road at midnight, turns around 3 times, then pees in the road it will make his warts go away. He did it, and they did go away. 

I'm totally convinced that our subconscious mind has healing abilities that we don't know or understand. Children will believe just about anything we tell them. They trust that the wart will go away, so it does. 

I cured my son of Bells Palsy that way. For those who haven't heard of Bells Palsy it's a condition that causes the facial muscles to weaken and if not cleared up within 30 days is usually permanently paralyzed.

My son was about 8 or 9. It happened about a week after the end of the school year. He totally lost all muscle control in the right side of his face. His eye sagged, his lips sagged. That whole side of his face just sagged as there was no muscle tone at all. 

He ask if if his face would be normal before he went back to school and I assured him it would. 3 months later his condition had not improved. The specialist we were taking him to told us it was permanent. 

I kept assuring him that it would clear up before school started. The night before the new school year started he said that he thought it would be cleared up before school started. Again, I reassured him that it would be fine in the morning. The next morning it was healed and his face was back to normal!!! I've always wished that we would have set a quicker date for him to be healed. I guess in his subconscious he had his healing pegged to the first day of school, so that's when it happened. 

The subconscious mind is powerful and and children have so much faith that it works well with them.


----------

